# Lawn Application Preference: Granular or Spray?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Just curious as to what each members preference is regarding applications to your lawn be it fertilizers or herbicides.

I sprayed Prodiamine last year but it was not an enjoyable experience. I'm considering a granular application this year.

What do you prefer?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Granular for fertilizer. Spray for pre-m, post-m, and primo. You get a more even coverage when spraying a pre-m.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I used to prefer granular, but my push sprayer changed that. Before that, I dreaded backpack applications.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Granular for fertilizer. Spray for pre-m, post-m, and primo. You get a more even coverage when spraying a pre-m.


+1


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> I used to prefer granular, but my push sprayer changed that. Before that, I dreaded backpack applications.


I think that's my issue. I have a backpack and about 15k sq ft to spray. It was brutal last year. I see the Chapin 20v on here and am thinking about it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I think that's my issue. I have a backpack and about 15k sq ft to spray. It was brutal last year...


You're not crazy - I wouldn't want to backpack 15k.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Actually it was the 24v Chapin push sprayer. I just saw the thread on it. Time to read I guess.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use to feel the same way about spraying like everyone else has said already but since putting my Franken Sprayer together it has opened up a whole new world for me. I actually dread granular now as I see it as a very inefficient way of applying products since there are a lot of factors involved due to prill size and since mowing reel low the prills just sit on top of the grass and take forever to get washed down into the soil.

I'm going ALL liquid this year which will actually save me money and time as I will be able to apply multiple products at one time and also be able to fine tune my fertilizer applications.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

All depends on what equipment availability you have.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Spraying before getting the 20v = :x 
Spraying after getting the 20v = :mrgreen:

Fertilizer I use granular. Everything else I prefer spraying now.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> All depends on what equipment availability you have.


and what products you regularly apply.

Sometimes it doesn't come down to the best or most efficient method.
I apply granular fertilizer and pre-m. I don't apply PGR or ferrous sulphate, nor do I need or want to blanket apply herbicides and I seldom have needed to apply a fungicide (knock on wood), so investing in a walk behind sprayer would be a real luxury that I can't justify.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Spraying before getting the 20v = :x
> Spraying after getting the 20v = :mrgreen:
> 
> Fertilizer I use granular. Everything else I prefer spraying now.


Is that 20v the backpack?


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I am going to build a MQ Franken Sprayer. I can not go another season with a pump backpack sprayer. I enjoy putting down granules for fert.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Mightyquinn I see this in your profile, EZ-FLO Irrigation injector system. Do you use it? for?


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Is that 20v the backpack?


Yes it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> @Mightyquinn I see this in your profile, EZ-FLO Irrigation injector system. Do you use it? for?


Yes, I still do use it. I bought it many years ago for applying different things that just never panned out. Now I just use it to apply a wetting agent H20 Maximizer Pellets, I will usually take one pellet and melt it in 1 gallon of water and put that into the EZFLO and I will also put either a pound of 46-0-0 or some Miracle Gro that I had sitting around in there with it to give my irrigation water a little boost. It's nice to have and really easy to install and use but not sure if I would buy it again. I also set it on the lowest setting and get about a month of application out of it.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> so investing in a walk behind sprayer would be a real luxury that I can't justify.


This is kind of where I'm at now. I usually only do a pre emergent twice a year with fertilizers mixed in. That's why I'm leaning toward trying a granular pre emergent again this year and monitor the results versus last years spray. The only other spraying I do is when I spot spray weeds.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > so investing in a walk behind sprayer would be a real luxury that I can't justify.
> ...


For that, I think you guys are spot on. It's the frequent PGR apps (every ~21 days) that drew me to a push sprayer.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The other item to consider is cost. Liquid preM is fairly inexpensive compared with granular. A small lawn (5k), it is not a big difference. For half an acre or more, granular becomes expensive. Someone should do the ROI of granular against a chapin. It might be less than 2yrs for a 20k lawn.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

This is very anecdotal because there are a lot of varying factors, but I've had much better crabgrass control since switching to spraying my Prodiamine. I used to spread Dimension granules, and for whatever reason, it wasn't as effective, in both coverage and price.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

g-man said:


> The other item to consider is cost. Liquid preM is fairly inexpensive compared with granular. A small lawn (5k), it is not a big difference. For half an acre or more, granular becomes expensive. Someone should do the ROI of granular against a chapin. It might be less than 2yrs for a 20k lawn.


This. Even after having to fork out several hundred dollars for equipment, I'll be money ahead in no time.

A sprayer will allow you to do things that are not available via granules too, such as PGRs.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The larger your yard, the quicker the return, and out of the products I use, it's usually a better value to use sprayable products in lieu of granular.

My yard is 1/3 of an acre. My FIL's yard is 2/3 of an acre. We split the chemicals proportionally and I went all in on the Chapin 24v push sprayer since I knew I was going to mod it. I've got a total of $300 into the sprayer. The cost for us both to do a year worth of pre-em applications is $240+, as a result, the positive breakeven for him was after the first application, the positive breakeven for me was over two applications, due to some of my spraying options. Plus, I wanted the ability to apply things that don't come in granular form, such as PGR.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Can someone explain what else can be used to spray your lawn. This is all that I can think of.

PGR (Growth Regulators)
Pre-Emergents
Post-Emergents
FAS (Iron + Ammonium Sulfate)
Urea (Nitrogen Source)
AS (Nitrogen Source)
Insecticide

What else am I missing? I agree with what has been said by MQ, that is, there is more accuracy/precision with the distribution of chemicals via the spray route opposed to granular.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Fishnugget said:


> Can someone explain what else can be used to spray your lawn.


Many fungicides are sprayed.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

This might fall under the PGR category but sea kelp and humic products are able to be sprayed.

Is it possible to spray lime?


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Ware said:


> Fishnugget said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain what else can be used to spray your lawn.
> ...


cool, thanks.


----------



## Fishnugget (Sep 29, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> This might fall under the PGR category but sea kelp and humic products are able to be sprayed.
> 
> Is it possible to spray lime?


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

There are liquid lime products but that seems to me like a case where you are better off and much more economical using powdered or pelletized products. In order for them not to salt the lawn too much they have to be dilute.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Spraying before getting the 20v = :x
> Spraying after getting the 20v = :mrgreen:
> 
> Fertilizer I use granular. Everything else I prefer spraying now.


+1


----------

